# Mermaid Found After TSUNAMI



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2007)

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/9282/29804210ki0.th.jpg
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/8320/15545992es2.jpg
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/8513/48594939de2.jpg
*img82.imageshack.us/img82/1793/48303141wx1.jpg
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/268/78347142ky0.jpg
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/7826/46941219oy9.jpg
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3637/80719207dk8.jpg
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/8105/88198204vf4.jpg

Sorry i have no source received from mail


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 3, 2007)

its a fake. din't u notice the url "FoolzParadise.org" on all of the pics?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2007)

may be


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

The site on the pics says it all


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2007)

good piece f digital art, recieved many mails like that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

and post thumbnails.
Dude you posted this in random news section,this means you took it seriously


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

LMAO          its fake .... someone sent to to me many days back


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

Its fake


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 3, 2007)

ya but IMHO they don't have this kinda teeth.


----------



## hailgautam (May 3, 2007)

are not mermaids supposed to be very attractive gals?? this one is scary.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

I thought mermaids were half naked females?.


----------



## eddie (May 3, 2007)

They are trying to pass that as a mermaid? ewww!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 4, 2007)

If this would be true then all news channels would get a perfect news item for this month.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 4, 2007)

and kids will break their TV after they see such a ugly one when compair with ARIAL 

*www.impawards.com/1989/posters/little_mermaid_ver1.jpg


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

guys did u look at the poster's avatar


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

Yea man.. Nightmare s avatar and the fake mermaid look like twin sisters..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 4, 2007)

^^haha.

Definitely Fake.


----------



## hailgautam (May 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Yea man.. Nightmare s avatar and the fake mermaid look like twin sisters..


 
and scary as ever! this is my 2nd complain to NIGHTMARE for his avatar.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 4, 2007)

And here is my second complain too. His avatar is just ridiculous.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2007)

Just a mermaid, I once saw a Godzilla near the river near my house. Too bad, it escaped before I could get some pics.


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

Oh k.. I ll send him back to u 4 a photo session if i see it


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2007)

LOL


----------



## koolbluez (May 4, 2007)

yukkkkkkkkkkkkkk................. And I used to think Mermaids r temptingly beautiful 
This looks like the result of Mr.Predator's honeymoon with Ms.Jaws


----------



## lalam (May 4, 2007)

Ewwww think i'm purely going veg for a month maybe


----------



## eddie (May 5, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Oh k.. I ll send him back to u 4 a photo session if i see it


 He is sitting besides me and says no to the photo session. He is a shy character you see  

@koolbluez: thats like the funniest comment i have heard for some time now  good one!


----------



## prasad_den (May 5, 2007)

Tch.. tch.. tch.. I expected mermaids to be like the ones shown in movies - cute and beautiful.. This one looks like a monster...    LOLZ..

And is it really a mermaid....???? Merman, I think... what say guys..??


----------



## zyberboy (May 5, 2007)

Fake,But amazing work!!

Chennai beach hoax
*urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_mermaid_tsunami.htm


----------



## freshseasons (May 6, 2007)

Its totally FAKE...Seen that something like Last year!Infact it wasnt even circulated as fake.It was circulated as Superb Photoshop Effect!
   See even the image is from FOOLSPARADIZE.com
    Suprising many people are actually fooled into one.


----------



## zyberboy (May 6, 2007)

I think it is a dummy not photoshop work,anyone hav more info??


----------



## hailgautam (May 6, 2007)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Just a mermaid, I once saw a Godzilla near the river near my house. Too bad, it escaped before I could get some pics.



and i think that your godzilla was not more than a monitor lizzard...


----------



## eddie (May 7, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> And is it really a mermaid....???? Merman, I think... what say guys..??


 Merman??? You wanna say that those beautiful mermaids go around with these creatures?!?! Man...the life is not fair at all


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 7, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Fake,But amazing work!!
> 
> Chennai beach hoax
> *urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_mermaid_tsunami.htm



this ones grosser


----------



## cooldip10 (May 7, 2007)

digitally enhanced


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2007)

If my brother will see this pic at night he'll kill me for showing such a horrible picture and destroy my PC.

LOLzzz


----------



## freebird (May 8, 2007)

may be some mermaid come here to answer is it fake?


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2007)

great april's fools day joke(though its not april fool today)


----------

